# HKS Summer Sale Hipermax MAX4GT BCNR33 / BNR34



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have in stock just one remaining set of the HKS Hipermax MAX4GT coil over kit at an amazing price!!

Normal RRP on this kit is £1680 and we have just one kit only at £1050!!! This is a one time offer only and will not be repeated 

80230-AN007



















We would recommend this kit for fast road use and with amazing feedback from our customers fitted on both R33 and R34 GTR's being used here on UK roads.

To order this kit please email me directly - [email protected]


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

What sort of spring rates come on the MAX 4GT's?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

RESERVED - Pending payment confirmation


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

NOW SOLD


----------

